# ?Off a bridge?



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey I was wondering if it was legal to shoot carp off of a bridge? I Live in S. Minnesota and theres a small river with lots of carp in it and i look over the bridge all the time and its so tempting but im not sure if its legal! it gives about a 15-25ft distance and thats how i kind of like it! ..i was just wondering if it was legal in Minnesota or not! thanks!


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

call the local warden or state office then you know for sure , without the but so and so said you could , as a ticket is written . We shoot them of bridges all the time around here they have signs up saying no fishing from bridge if they dont want you to .


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok thanks! ill have to give them a call!!


----------



## sioux (Mar 3, 2006)

NFLD


----------

